# New fry hatched today



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Got about 15 new farlowella fry that hatched out this morning. To small to take a pic when they are staying at the back of the tank.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Interesting fish. This a planned breeding?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most of my tanks are breeders in hopes they breed. But was planning on moving them as soon as the juvies were big enough to move and now have to wait again.


----------

